# [GRUB] le virer.... (résolu)

## Temet

Bon, c'est pas drôle...

Hier, j'ai acheté un PC pour ma maman.

J'ai tenté Kubuntu, et comme d'hab y a rien qui marche la dessus. En plus, j'ai trouvé aucun à petit prix avec ce que je voulais mais sans carte ATI, et c'est le bagne.

Bref, comme j'ai pas deux semaines à me battre avec, je voudrais virer kubuntu.... qu'elle n'utiliserait jamais de toute manière ... pis Vista c'est pas si mal, même si je comprends rien.

Par contre, dans CD de vista (merci Asus), je fais comment pour virer grub???

Merci de me filer un coup de main... même si je sais que c'est pas top de demander ça ici   :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

avec windows NT, 2000, XP : tu démarres la console de récupération depuis le CD d'installation, et tu fais un fixboot et un fixmbr

----------

## gglaboussole

salut,

Pour xp c'était très simple : suffisait de booter sur le cd d'xp, d'aller dans "reparer" et puis, depuis la console, executer la commande "FIXMBR" cela restaure le MBR d'xp.

Je suppose que c'est pareil avec vista...mais te faudrais un cd

EDIT :Grilled !

----------

## xaviermiller

et sinon, un autre utilitaire : BOOTPART, par le créateur de WinImage (il te faudra booter en Dos, avec FreeDOS  par exemple  :Wink: )

----------

## El_Goretto

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-679742-highlight-grub.html

----------

## Temet

Alors en vrac : de ce que j'ai lu, le fixmbr de XP n'est pas compatible.

El_Goretto, avec ta méthode j'efface le mbr ... mais il se passe quoi quand je boote après ????

XavierMiller, t'as déjà testé ? EDIT : pas compatible Vista

Merci à tous  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gglaboussole

bah au pire tu gardes ton grub mais tu fais en sorte qu'il boot sur vista par défault et tu vires le time out...ce doit pas être archi génant

----------

## Biloute

Et pourquoi tu n'en profiterai pas pour tout formater et installer gentoo.

 :Rolling Eyes:  C'est la première chose qui me viendrais à l'idée.

----------

## Biloute

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> bah au pire tu gardes ton grub mais tu fais en sorte qu'il boot sur vista par défault et tu vires le time out...ce doit pas être archi génant

 

Est-ce que ça marchera toujours s'il efface la ou les partition(s) de Kubuntu ???

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Biloute wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   bah au pire tu gardes ton grub mais tu fais en sorte qu'il boot sur vista par défault et tu vires le time out...ce doit pas être archi génant 
> 
> Est-ce que ça marchera toujours s'il efface la ou les partition(s) de Kubuntu ???

 

bien sûr... Si ton grub à plusieurs entrées pour plusieurs noyaux et si certaines de ces entrées sont fausses (erreur de partitions root, absence du noyau indiqué, fautes de frappe...) les entrées correctes et valides, elles,  continuent de fonctionner

Edit: Si le numéro de la partoche windows change du fait de la suppression des partoches kubuntu faudra évidement modifier l'entrée de grub en conséquence

----------

## Temet

Honnêtement les gars, j'ai pas le temps de bidouiller le pc de ma mère, demain c'est mon dernier jour et il fait beau...

J'ai trouvé la solution : mbrfix (et pas fixmbr)

J'ai téléchargé, lancé "mbrfix /drive 0 fixmbr /vista /yes" et c'est bon.

Merci pour votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

## Link31

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*    *gglaboussole wrote:*   bah au pire tu gardes ton grub mais tu fais en sorte qu'il boot sur vista par défault et tu vires le time out...ce doit pas être archi génant 
> 
> Est-ce que ça marchera toujours s'il efface la ou les partition(s) de Kubuntu ??? 
> 
> bien sûr... Si ton grub à plusieurs entrées pour plusieurs noyaux et si certaines de ces entrées sont fausses (erreur de partitions root, absence du noyau indiqué, fautes de frappe...) les entrées correctes et valides, elles,  continuent de fonctionner

 

En fait non, ça ne fonctionnera plus, puisque les stage1.5 et stage2 de GRUB sont très probablement sur la partition Kubuntu. Et un GRUB sans stage2, c'est... useless  :Razz: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *Link31 wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*    *Biloute wrote:*    *gglaboussole wrote:*   bah au pire tu gardes ton grub mais tu fais en sorte qu'il boot sur vista par défault et tu vires le time out...ce doit pas être archi génant 
> 
> Est-ce que ça marchera toujours s'il efface la ou les partition(s) de Kubuntu ??? 
> 
> bien sûr... Si ton grub à plusieurs entrées pour plusieurs noyaux et si certaines de ces entrées sont fausses (erreur de partitions root, absence du noyau indiqué, fautes de frappe...) les entrées correctes et valides, elles,  continuent de fonctionner 
> ...

 

Tu as raison...c'est vrai que j'ai raisonné par rapport à lilo mon chargeur de démarrage depuis mes débuts sous gentoo... effectivement grub à la différence de lilo utilisant certains fichiers "stage" présent sur la partoche ça risque de moins bien fonctionner sans... 

j'espere que j'ai pas fais fiare de betises à notre ami biloute  :Wink: 

----------

## salamandrix

Petite question : que cela soit sous grub ou lilo, dans le shell de grub (ou lilo), il n'y a pas une commande pour qu'il s'autodétruise du mbr ? ou non : mission impossible quoi...   :Razz:  Je dis cela simplement parce que je suis très étonné qu'à chaque fois on propose de passer par un fixmbr (ou mbrfix) bref un truc propriétaire. (j'ai regardé rapidement le man de grub et rien vu sur ça...)

----------

## Link31

Tu peux toujours faire un dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=1 count=446. Mais en général, quand on enlève un bootloader du MBR c'est pour en mettre un autre à la place. Et dans le cas de GRUB c'est souvent celui de windows.

----------

## El_Goretto

lilo -u et il se désinstalle en restaurant l'ancien... moi je dis c'est tellement con qu'on se demande pourquoi c'est toujours pas dans grub...

----------

## ghoti

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> lilo -u et il se désinstalle en restaurant l'ancien... moi je dis c'est tellement con qu'on se demande pourquoi c'est toujours pas dans grub...

 

En même temps, pourquoi est-ce que grub devrait s'occuper des autres bootloaders ?

Dans w$, tu connais une commande qui désinstalle son propre bootloader, toi ?

Par contre, écraser les autres sans prévenir, ça il ne s'en prive pas !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## titoucha

+1  @ghoti

----------

## nonas

 *ghoti wrote:*   

> En même temps, pourquoi est-ce que grub devrait s'occuper des autres bootloaders ?
> 
> Dans w$, tu connais une commande qui désinstalle son propre bootloader, toi ?
> 
> Par contre, écraser les autres sans prévenir, ça il ne s'en prive pas !  

 Oui enfin s'il fallait que le logiciel Libre se comporte comme Windows on en serait pas là  :Wink: 

C'est pas parce que d'autres font de pires bêtises que nous, que les nôtres sont excusables ou justifiables.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> Petite question : que cela soit sous grub ou lilo, dans le shell de grub (ou lilo), il n'y a pas une commande pour qu'il s'autodétruise du mbr ? ou non : mission impossible quoi...   Je dis cela simplement parce que je suis très étonné qu'à chaque fois on propose de passer par un fixmbr (ou mbrfix) bref un truc propriétaire. (j'ai regardé rapidement le man de grub et rien vu sur ça...)

 

Ben disons que c'est logique d'utiliser l'utilitaire Windows pour réinstaller le bootloader Windows... donc non libre :p

----------

## loopx

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bon, c'est pas drôle...
> 
> Hier, j'ai acheté un PC pour ma maman.
> 
> J'ai tenté Kubuntu, et comme d'hab y a rien qui marche la dessus. En plus, j'ai trouvé aucun à petit prix avec ce que je voulais mais sans carte ATI, et c'est le bagne.
> ...

 

Tu as quoi comme souci avec Kubuntu ? 

Je commence à l'apprendre parce que je vais faire migrer quelques pc dessus (ceux de la famille); Gentoo prend un peu trop de temps, je me le réserve personnellement   :Cool: 

Je le trouve pas mal .. encore eu aucun plantage et pourtant, je suis en virtualbox (enfin, c'est ptet grace à cela qu'il plante pas  :Very Happy: ). J'en suis assez content, c'est un bon linux apparement meme si il est bien plus lourd que Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

D'expérience, Kubuntu est moins mature que Ubuntu (ou Xubuntu), j'ai eu des soucis avec le gestionnaire de paquets Adept alors qu'aucun soucis avec Synaptic, en particuliers derrière un proxy. Ceci dit, bon, après çà tourne correctement, hein.

Et +1 pour mettre des Ubuntu partout sur les PCs de la famille  :Smile:  C'est là qu'on voit l'intérêt de la philo Gnome... pour les gens "normaux" non informaticiens  :Wink:  Dernier succès en date: ma mère et gThumb (un viewer tout con), pour voir les images d'un appareil photo numérique, et changer la taille en pixel d'une image avant envoi par email. J'en suis toujours pas remis, de la facilité d'utilisation de la chose.

----------

